# Wheel build help. Mavic Open Pro



## phsycle (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking to build up a wheelset that is lighter and stronger than my current set up. I'm looking at Mavic Open Pro's. Not sure on the hubs, though. My current set has Formula's, which have been absolutely bomb-proof. Any recommendations for something lighter?

Main use for this wheel set will be long, endurance rides. 100k, centuries, double (hopefully), and everything in between. We have some major mountains around here, so I think if I train on my current wheelset (weighs around 2,000 grams) and race/ride on something lighter, it would help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dura Ace low flange rear hub has a claimed weight of 298gr...


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Dura Ace low flange rear hub has a claimed weight of 298gr...


+1 on DA hubs. Bomb-proof and silky smooth


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ill put in another vote for Dura Ace. They will last forever if you maintain them. 


Keep in mind though, when building a light wheel; weight at the center (ie, hubs) isn't going to be quite as important as what is spinning at the farthest points of the circle (ie, rim, tube, and tire.)


----------



## phsycle (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I will look into DA hubs. Waldo brings up a good point, though. Are DA hubs worth it over the trusty Formula hubs I've used for years without issues?aybe I should put the extra cash towards lighter spokes instead. I'm also open to rim suggestions. Looking to keep this build around $500 or so. 

Looks like Velomine.com has DA hubs to Open Pro's for $360.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i also recently began shopping for parts for my own 1st custom-built wheelset so perhaps op will find some of my research results & conclusions helpful, & won't mind a bit of a thread hijack...

and i too have pretty much decided on open pro rims & so was also sorely tempted by velomine's open pros/dura ace hubs/$350 build but decided against it & here is why...

phsycle...you talk about wanting lighter weight wheels? then why spend all that money on open pros/das but settle for straight gauge spokes like on velomine's? it just doesn't feel right to me. also...


waldo425 said:


> Ill put in another vote for Dura Ace. They will last forever if you maintain them...


who wants to have to maintain them? op stated he likes the fact that his formula hubs are bombproof. i have formulas on one of my current wheelsets too & not only are they practically indestructible, i love that they are also maintenance free. when i looked into dura ace track hubs & discovered they don't offer any that are sealed bearing, i was very disappointed. i sure do not want to have to adjust & repack hubs every few months, even if they do carry a da logo. my locale is full of sand & grit. my wheels live in the real world, not on the track so i cannot consider hubs that are not sealed bearing. 

so far, i lean towards going with a road hub for my front wheel. there are some listed on fleabay claiming 70-80g for 28-32h, with sealed bearings, that are really tempting me,,,
UltraLight Road Hub front | eBay
put something like those together with an open pro cd rim & double butted spokes...it has got to be pretty damn light.

i have yet to find my "perfect" rear hub, so am open to ideas for a low flange, sealed bearing, very light & ultra-strong :wink:, 32h rear track hub. i do prefer fixed/fixed if it is not single-sided. 

anybody here have experience or info on phils or american classic rear track hubs? or other suggestions?


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

@ phsycle: Is this wheel set for a single speed bike?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

phsycle said:


> Are DA hubs worth it over the trusty Formula hubs I've used for years without issues? Maybe I should put the extra cash towards lighter *tires* instead.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## prefontaine (Jul 6, 2009)

I would reiterate what others are saying. You claim to want something bombproof, but DA hubs, while beautiful and will spin for years, absolutely need to be repacked periodically. I would suggest researching spokes, tubes and tires, and pick up a set of Phils or just stick with Formulas.

If you do decide to pick up the set of DAs to Mavs, be sure to ask Ben at velomine to insert the DA hub seals before he sends them to you.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*lite hubs*



phsycle said:


> I'm looking to build up a wheelset that is lighter and stronger than my current set up.
> Any recommendations for something lighter?












Low flange
Products
HUBS


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a set of low flange DA hubs laced to mavic cxp 23 rims sitting in my closet. I haven't ridden them yet but just from holding and spinning them I can tell you they spin CRAZY smooth. They are much lighter then the Origin8 hub/cxp 22 combo I have on my commuter and that's just from holding them, I never actually weighed them.

The way I see it having to repack the bearings often shouldn't be a problem if the op is using them only for endurance rides, but that's what people say when they buy a set of ZIPPs...They are only for racing.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The work involved with re-packing bearing is over rated... I service my hubs every two years...It's take 30 minutes.... I've also changed out bearings on Formula hubs...It takes 15 minutes....It's not a big deal either way...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> The work involved with re-packing bearing is over rated... I service my hubs every two years...It's take 30 minutes.... I've also changed out bearings on Formula hubs...It takes 15 minutes....It's not a big deal either way...


This. 

Takes no time at all. I would do it more like once a year since I am paranoid and ride in wet conditions a lot more often. Just pack the bearings with marine grease and you are set.


If you took it to me at the LBS I would charge you about 30 bucks for both hubs.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

DA's are smooth, silent, last forever with 15 minutes of maintenance a year - and most LBS have a set NIB in the back room somewhere and can probably get you a good deal on any version made in the last decade or so - all top quality. I happen to like the looks of the older polished ones anyway. For a single speed I am sure you can work something out for the rear wheel using DA, if not,... matching the front wheel is always good.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've built 4-5 sets of wheels with low flanged DA hubs over the years. Also used both Open Pro rims and CXP 33 (?).
Also used Wheelsmith AE oval aero spokes. I wanted the spokes for their lightweight and aero qualities anyway, but learned they are easy to build wheels with too. The good thing about these for building is you can easily make sure you aren't getting spoke windup.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Tucson_2011 said:


> DA's are smooth, silent, last forever with 15 minutes of maintenance a year - and most LBS have a set NIB in the back room somewhere and can probably get you a good deal on any version made in the last decade or so - all top quality.


+1. It's kind of interesting how some get themselves twisted into a knot about how "all the necessary hub maintenance" is such an obstacle. I'm speculating that those protesting the loudest don't realize how easy it actually is.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hubs - for life!*



JustTooBig said:


> +1. It's kind of interesting how some get themselves twisted into a knot about how "all the necessary hub maintenance" is such an obstacle. I'm speculating that those protesting the loudest don't realize how easy it actually is.


Funny coincidence, the wife is taking a once a week free course in bike maintenance and they did front wheel bearings last night on their assigned "rebuild" bikes. She listed the reasons people gave for resisting working on the hubs - 1) they are afraid they don't know or will forget which order the little parts go back on, 2) they will lose a ball bearing on the floor, 3) Grease is icky and sticky.

None of those issues stopped me when I was 9 years old and they don't now, but my (rich) friends who take their wheelsets into the LBS once a year don't get any teasing from me. They ask for the full treatment on the wheels, spoke maintenance, new tape tubes and tires along with the hub maintenance and that is just the way they roll.

Anyway, back to the OP - decided which hubs to go with yet? I repeat my recommendation of DuraAce for your stated use of long 100 mile+ endurance rides, you will not be disappointed - leaving that proven durability for a couple of grams wouldn't be worth it.


----------

